# Any of you guys have pics of your work on a full sneak with a 24" neck?



## Jeffress77 (Feb 1, 2007)

My buck getting mounted right now is a full sneak "left". The taxi. had a measurement of 24" for his neck. Any of you all have pics that would be similar to see what I should expect?


----------



## M.Magis (Oct 2, 2003)

24" can be measured in a lot of places. Honestly, it will look like most any full sneak mount.


----------



## Jeffress77 (Feb 1, 2007)

Well, from what I remember, he told me that after he capes the skull out completely he spreads the cape out on a table and measures the neck from the underside. I don't know where his actual measurements are taken, but that is his method.


----------



## Mid-MI Rick (Dec 6, 2010)

On full sneak mounts, you are going to see mostly the head area and not much of the size(girth) of the neck. If you want to show off the size of the neck more...go with a semi sneak or semi upright form. I like the Joe Meder line from Mckenzie Supply. 

If your taxidermsit hasen't ordered your form yet....and you want to show off that size neck....see if you can change it.


----------



## Jeffress77 (Feb 1, 2007)

Well, I wan't concerned with showing off the neck, I just wondered what it would look like. It's like waiting for Christmas...I am just getting excited knowing it will be done this month, and I figured that some of the taxis here would have examples they had done...But I guess not. I just wanted to drool a little haha


----------



## Brian Jones (May 13, 2010)

Here are a couple that would be close to that size.


----------



## Jeffress77 (Feb 1, 2007)

Nice! Eyes and nose look great.


----------



## tigers46 (Aug 31, 2009)

I should be getting my mulie this weekend and I did the sneak look. I was over to my taxi shop last night and took a look at it to set the ears and it just needs to dry. I will get a couple pict and post.


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

Not sure what his neck measurement was but here is my full sneak NJ buck


----------



## Jeffress77 (Feb 1, 2007)

That one looks nice too!


----------



## tigers46 (Aug 31, 2009)

Just got thies back last night and got him hung. One on the left


----------



## diesel094 (Apr 14, 2011)

you got some crazy genetics goin on there man


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

tigers46 said:


> Just got thies back last night and got him hung. One on the left


nice deer


----------



## Bow-Cephus (Feb 3, 2009)

Nice Muley's man lol


----------



## tonytalamantes (Oct 16, 2005)

Here's two full sneak off set mounts


----------

